# Wow, visa granted!



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Great news, i've just had confirmation that my visa has been granted!

Its for 12 months but as we intend to stay long term we are wondering what do you have to do to extend it? My wife is nervous because she has a friend who had to leave Australia to renew her work visa, surely you wouldn't be expected to do that each time. Anyway it is our intention to stay as long as possible & eventually seek permanent residency.

Any advise on the process for this path would be greatly appreciated

Thanks Stephen.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

What visa did you get? What are your occupations?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mackers26 said:


> Great news, i've just had confirmation that my visa has been granted!
> 
> Its for 12 months but as we intend to stay long term we are wondering what do you have to do to extend it? My wife is nervous because she has a friend who had to leave Australia to renew her work visa, surely you wouldn't be expected to do that each time. Anyway it is our intention to stay as long as possible & eventually seek permanent residency.
> 
> ...


Hey congratulations!!!

I assume Immigration have given you a visa term that matches the job offer term or job contract length of 12 months ?
When in NZ you can work on extending this job offer term or job contract length with your employer which would allow you to apply for an extension to your temp work visa.
I think the maximum length - total - is 30 months ?
If you secure an open ended job offer or contract term you could just apply immediately for Residency in that first 12 months whilst in NZ with the hope of securing it before your temp work visa expires.
Assuming you have everything in place it is usually a much easier / faster process applying whilst in NZ as there's not as many people in the EOI pool or application queue.

If you do come to the end of your visa and job offer you will be unlawful unless you have made other arrangements with Immigration.
Always be honest with them and Im sure they will help all they can.
For example if you do find yourself out of work and unlawful on your temp work visa but have enough funds to support yourselves for a while Immigration may grant you an emergency visa and allow you to stay for say 3 months to find work and if you don't find anything your out ?
Beats you having to go home to find another job, apply for another visa and return.

Just remember that you have ultimately secured the visa because you have a job offer so if you secure an extension to the job offer this will give you reason to apply to Immigration to extend your visa.

Be aware that on a temp work visa your job and employer are named.
If your job situation changes at all you must inform Immigration - i.e. if your job title changes or your job responsibilities change or if your employer changes.
Better to do this before anything changes as any change breeches the visa conditions so Immigration need to know beforehand so they can reevaluate your position and replace your temp visa with the new details if they approve.

Well done. When are you travelling out ?


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hey congratulations!!!
> 
> I assume Immigration have given you a visa term that matches the job offer term or job contract length of 12 months ?
> When in NZ you can work on extending this job offer term or job contract length with your employer which would allow you to apply for an extension to your temp work visa.
> ...


I should be in CHCH 3rd week in June, i plan to stop off in Brisbane to visit my sister for a few days. Also, your correct, my visa is for 12 months as is my contract. I fully intend to look elsewhere for another job to extend my stay & i can do so after 6 months. All being well we intend to apply for permanent residency asap. 

Thanks for all your advice it has been very helpful & thorough i might add. Maybe then you would advise us on health insurance issues.
What kind of health insurance would i need to have before i arrive in NZ, bearing in mind we have 2 young sons who will follow with my wife in September?

Again thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You cannot apply directly for permanent residency. You need to apply first for Residence and then after satisfying conditions over 2 years you can apply for PR.


----------



## ajran (May 29, 2013)

You need to apply first for Residence because you can't apply directly for permanent residency and then after satisfying conditions over 2 years you can apply for PR.


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You cannot apply directly for permanent residency. You need to apply first for Residence and then after satisfying conditions over 2 years you can apply for PR.


ok guys thanks for that, its something i know little about. i will b meeting with my immigration agent when i arrive in NZ. 

cheers


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations on getting your visa


----------



## TILLY BEAR (Feb 14, 2011)

Well Done Stephen + family,good times ahead


----------

